
TextNut – a WYSIWYG markdown editor for Mac - steveneo
http://www.textnutwriter.com/
======
Terretta
I want to love this, but this is terrible. It introduces yet another markdown
useless to edit for GitHub, Jekyll, Scrivener, AirMail, or the like.

Use pandoc markdown (now aka common markdown) for broadest compatibility and
reasonably professional publishing, or github markdown for a developer
audience, or let the user choose among engines.

Don't introduce another rando format. Phabricator did that and it's terrible
too.

(Btw, www.texts.io supports both visual rich text style controls and markdown
typing at the same time, rendered wysiwyg, and is cross platform. Also
supports multiple dialects, with pandoc as the default:
[http://www.texts.io/support/0009/](http://www.texts.io/support/0009/))

~~~
steveneo
TextNut markup is nearly same with common markdown and you can switch between
them. The existed text is also automatically converted. Actually, only 2 major
differences. One is ~emphasis~ as _emphasis_. Another is header uses textile
format, i.e., h1. h2. ... format.

~~~
Terretta
"Nearly the same" means translation is required.

Also, the point of Markdown is to look formatted as plaintext. The atx headers
or == headers accomplish that. I like textile, but its headers don't
accomplish the same goal.

------
kolev
Now, seriously, how many more of these do we need?!

~~~
steveneo
I can not find other editors support switching between markup and rich
formatting on the fly.

------
jahy20
This piece of soft is cool. I like how it is inserting images and footnotes.
Please, continue.

